# Consequences for unexpected accidents?



## Kris Anderson (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi,

After Robbie poops and pees outside, we bring him in and let him play in the house. When we least expect it, he'll have an accident - usually about 15 minutes after coming inside. What's the best way to handle these accidents? It's usually too late to pick him up and take him outside. My husband wants there to be a negative consequence, and everything I've read says that by the time the accident has happened, there's nothing that we can do to make Robbie understand that what he did was wrong.
Any and all advice would be greatly appreciated on how to handle accidents AFTER he's already just gone outside.

Loving my little guy!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

I think since you are playing with him, he gets excited again and then has to pee. I found it helpful to play with him outside, and then calm him down inside. Calm activity and then if he doesn't pee for 20 or 30 min. you can take him outside, bring him back and play for a bit inside, beginning to trust him not to have accidents.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yep Ruth has the right idea. Punishment is not an option when this happens. Punishment and reinforcement are time sensitive. They have to happen within a couple of seconds of the event. Try to reinforce the second he relieves himself more strongly with a treat and or immediate play. When you do come inside allow five mins' and then go out again. \If no elimination occurs ,simply come in again and supervise closely. The idea is to heavily reward the right choice and to give frequent opportunity to get it right.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

When a puppy plays or is moving around exploring they have to potty very often. When he potties outside and comes inside to play or explore just plan to take him again and again every few minutes. If you can't do this put him in his expen or crate. I promise he will grow up and be able to hold it longer. 
Negative responses will teach Robbie to be sneaky about pot tying and less willing to potty in front of you even outdoors. Teaching a pup what you want him to do through consistency, praise, setting his environment up for success and timing of positive reinforcement will get you to your goal sooner than negative consequences.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie usually pees and poops more than once outside so you may need to give Robbie a little more time before coming back inside so he will be completely empty.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Just say "Oops" to him and clean it up.

Robbie may still be too young to know when his elimination areas are empty, and sometimes they fill up quickly again!


----------



## Kris Anderson (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks for all the good advice. We'll keep Robbie outside and play with him a little longer before we bring him in. I like the "oops" attitude, too.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

All good advice. The other advantage to keep him outside for longer after pottying is that he won't come to associate pottying with having to go back inside. In other words... if he is smart, which all of our dogs are, of course, he will quickly figure out that if he wants to stay outside he has to prolong pottying. This can be very inconvenient in bad weather. Even once he has it down, it's better to have him potty at least some of the time during long walks or outdoor playtimes, and then he will be more willing to efficiently pee when that's what you want him to do.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Just remember that when dogs have accidents, it is almost always a human error... Whether it is missing signals or not having trained the right behavior (yet! ).

This was brought home to me this morning. We have been visiting with Kodi's breeder for a couple of days, and Kodi has been having a wonderful time playing with all his relatives. This morning, we were busy taking photos of her new puppies, and I heard Kodi bark out on the porch, but, if it registered at all, I thought he was barking at one of the other dogs. (Although he hadn't barked at them until then) a few minutes later, i walked out on the porch to find him pooping right in front of the porch door.

I certainly couldn't blame him! With hindsight, the excitement of playing with all these other dogs probably made him need to poop at a time of day when he usually doesn't. He had tried to tell me. It was MY fault that I missed his signal, so it was really MY "accident", not his.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

krandall said:


> ... it was really MY "accident", not his.


And yours to clean up, too.  A good reminder for us all!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

emichel said:


> And yours to clean up, too.  A good reminder for us all!


Yup! That too!


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

My trainer suggested scattering a little kibble in the areas where your puppy is having accidents because s/he will be reluctant to potty where s/he eats.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

I have a very effective negative consequence for after the fact accidents …..find a newspaper or magazine roll it up nice and tight like a baton and whack yourself in the head!!! ound:

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## paricia (Mar 23, 2014)

Karen Collins said:


> I have a very effective negative consequence for after the fact accidents &#8230;..find a newspaper or magazine roll it up nice and tight like a baton and whack yourself in the head!!! ound:
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.


Thanks for that!! I had a great laugh!


----------



## raeshan (Nov 18, 2013)

Karen Collins said:


> I have a very effective negative consequence for after the fact accidents &#8230;..find a newspaper or magazine roll it up nice and tight like a baton and whack yourself in the head!!! ound:
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.


Still laughing!

My Dad tried to give me flack because I didn't "rub Ginger's nose in it" when she peed on the floor. I told him that every book/web site tells you that is exactly NOT what to do, and I am sure he thought I was crazy. Until&#8230;

Ginger was housebroken at 4 1/2 months old. Now he thinks maybe they were right.


----------

